# autotrail cheyenne se



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

First of all merry xmas Its that time of year and family arrives soon to stay overnight not to worry says i plenty of room in the camper! Now its only the two of us we sleep in the fixed bed at the rear .How on earth does the double work at the front .Bits slide that bit that lives with the stand alone table above the cab nearly fits all seem a bit Heath Robinson to me .There is no instructions!Can anyone with a autotrail help please?Before i have another malt.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure on your layout in my Cheyenne the 2 "sofas" face each other l slide/pull them out so they touch and push the back cushions flat with the bum cushions and bed made. 

Yours sounds like may be pull the base of the settes/chairs out as far as possible and the table sits across the open non touching middle part using the pulled out chair settee parts as the sort of "legs" and then cushions as with mine bum and backs make mattress.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*autotrial cheyenne*

yes mine face each other and also pull out to meet and would make a huge bed exept i have two forward facing seats arrangement and where the legs go for the forward facing seats there is a large hole to big for the small infill and to small for the table thanks for your reply jeff


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

If to big for the small infil could you just not pull them out to far and then the table should fit? or did your Mrs suggest that and like all men decide naaa got to be wrong.. failing that the "how to book", another thing men really hate :lol: 

Jokes apart sorry only other idea is first one printed.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well..... how do you get the bed up?? :lol:


----------

